

Show HN: I just launched my side-project: Chatter Analytics - jrallison
http://blog.chatteranalytics.com/

======
AndyNemmity
I went ahead and bought a subscription. I have too many users on my site to
follow the feed without a search or a grouping of all the different user ids
so I can click on them, and view particular ones.

I also need to search for things like the signup form, so I can follow them
since I have no idea who is a new user or not.

So far it's an over priced service that still needs a lot of functionality. I
hope you can add a search, and a button I can click to see all the separate
ids.

If not, it was a waste of 15 dollars as I cannot get a proper use out of it.
It's just a scrolling mess of interaction. Clearly I can click on a single
user, but I run a game, and each user has a lot of interactions.

Please assist. I like it, it just needs to be more usable.

Edit: I see user search is a feature you intend to add for a 50 dollar a month
fee instead of the normal 15 a month. I disagree very strongly with this, it
is simply a core feature for without, 15 dollars is extremely excessive.

Edit2: It should also be trivial to name the ids the username of the person
when they login, by looking at a username field, and assigning it. This would
be a huge help.

~~~
jrallison
Thanks for the feedback, Andy!

I'll follow up with you directly via email, but all good points that I want to
address in the near future.

I wanted to launch early, get feedback, and iterate quickly.

------
jrallison
I would love to hear your thoughts on pricing, the homepage/demo, and the
product in general!

I've linked to the blog post describing the launch. The homepage of the
product is <http://chatteranalytics.com> (obviously)

Thanks!

~~~
jlind
Might just be me, but the red links on the blog gave me a bit of a headache.
Any possiblity you could change those to a more matte red color? I think
matching the color of your logo would be a lot easier on the eyes.

As far as the homepage itself, I loved the simple layout. I can't comment on
the demo section as I'm stuck with IE8 at work.

~~~
jrallison
Probably not just you.

I changed it, hopefully now it's less headache inducing. :)

~~~
jlind
Looks great!

